# Great video on saw sharpening



## robertb574

I like his DVD too. Prior to getting his DVD all of my information came from the internet. Some good info out there but not enough to try sharpening on my own. I enjoyed Ron Herman's relaxed style. His clear and step by step instructions gave me the encouragement sharpen my own. My first attempt surprised me by how well it cut.

I second this being a good video.


----------



## sikrap

Another fan of this video here. If anyone wants to learn how to sharpen a handsaw, this video or the one by Tom Law are all you need.


----------



## Richforever

Thanks for the review. I need to get this.


----------



## walden

This is a great video. I watched it once and was able to start reshaping and sharpening saws. The same concepts apply to retoothing a saw. Ron makes it clear and easy to understand and takes the hype out of it. It's all about patience and attention to detail.


----------



## Ken90712

Nice review and good info thx.


----------



## JSilverman

I also have and really like the DVD-as a newcomer to saw sharpening I found it very helpful-well worth the price.

Jeff


----------



## davidroberts

Over the past few months, I've acquired all the saw sharpening tools and equipment I need to sharpen my old panel saws, dovetail, and miter/crosscut saws. All I lack are the skills, so what else is new, ha. While reading your review last night my daughter said "Daddy, give me a hint what you want for Christmas." The rest is history. I ordered the DVD from http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/ to be shipped in her name. Not promoting the company. They just had a better offer than PW, by about $5. So thank you so much for the review. Looks like this is just what I needed to move forward on my saw sharpening quest. Daughter said don't even think about getting the present early…story of my life.


----------

